# Which of these soundbars is the best sound



## regionfree (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking to buy a sound bar for movies and my ps4

which is the best sound from one of these?

LG NB3530A
LG NB3730A
Samsung HW-F450
Sony HT-CT260H


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you are the only one that can answer that. Have you heard any of them in use?
Sound bars are a big compromise in sound quality over a real 5.1 speaker system. But as we all know sometimes a person has to make some compromises in order to get what they need in a room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you'll be connecting with HDMI then I would go with the same brand as your TV. If not then they'll all be fairly close in quality. 

With respect to SB I have a short list on my goto:
Bowes and Wilkins Panorama2
Martin Logan Vision and maybe dynamo700
Sonos Playbar with bridge and maybe sub
Bose 1SR

These sound very very good and can be a system replacement. They also play nice with different universal remotes.


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

I just looked at a bunch of Sound Bars for the family room. I have a dedicated HT room and a real nice HT system in the bedroom but our minimum clean look modern family room would not look great with a bunch of speakers around.
I bought the Sonus Playbar and there sub. Sounds good for the money and most of all simple to use and always work with the tv with out a separate remote.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

As others have mentioned, it all depends on how they sound to you. I've never heard those particular sound bars before, I have heard Vizio's and Pioneer's which both sound very good for what they are.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zvox has been running their's on sale recently. I have the 580 in a bedroom and it does a really nice job. It is an all-on-one box rather than a sound bar per se, so it is rather large in comparison. But, it has two 6.5" woofers that do a decent job and the mids and highs are nice sounding as well. Plenty of volume, too.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We use the James soundbar in our sitting room with James EMB10 Subwoofer and M1000 amp.

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/products/Speakers/sound-bars/12491


----------



## caoman911 (Feb 16, 2014)

Having had soundbars for at least 5 years and watching their growth and development, I can say with some experience that you buy the best your money can afford. For my money, I recommend the b&w panorama 2 with the accompanying sub. You won't regret the purchase.


----------

